# Makros in Starcraft 2



## athlon650 (6. Oktober 2011)

Hey Leute, 

ich wollte mal fragen, ob jemand von Euch eine Website kennt (oder selbst Kenntnisse hat) wie man die Makrofunktion meiner Kone+ oder meines X4 Keyboards bei Starcraft 2 nutzen kann?

Lg, 
Ex.


----------



## Herbboy (6. Oktober 2011)

Kann es sein, dass die gesperrt sind, und zwar zu Recht? Mit so nem Makro könnte man ja grad in den Phasen, wo man in Sekundenschnelle mehrere Befehle vergibt, um einen optimalen Start zu haben, einen unfairen Vorteil erlangen ^^


----------



## Conner75 (8. Oktober 2011)

Wie kann man so etwas denn sperren?

Die Makros werden doch hardwareseitig gespeichert.


----------



## Kreon (8. Oktober 2011)

Wenn ich meine G11 an die PS3 anschließe funktionieren auch keine Makros. Funktionieren die Makros denn in allen andern Spielen außer SC2?


----------



## Herbboy (8. Oktober 2011)

Conner75 schrieb:


> Wie kann man so etwas denn sperren?
> 
> Die Makros werden doch hardwareseitig gespeichert.



funktionieren die denn auch dann, wenn man KEINE Treiber extra für die Tastatur aktiv hat? Wenn nein, dann wäre das der "Beweis", dass zwar die EInstellungen hardwareseitig gespeichert werden, aber nur mit den Treibern zusammen nutzbar sind - und die Treiber wiederum kann man natürlich schon "sperren"


----------



## Lord_Rancor (16. Oktober 2011)

Kann dir bei deiner Frage zwar nicht direkt helfen, aber sei dir gesagt, dass Makros, die selbst mehr als einen Tastaenanschlag machen, seitens Blizzard verboten sind und zum Ban führen können. Blizzard merkt dies, da bei Makros die Timings zwischen den einzelnen Aktionen immer genau gleich sind, weshalb die das wohl relativ einfach registrieren. Das ironische daran ist, dass mit der Razer Marauder extra eine Starcraft-Tastatur angeboten wird, die Makros beherrscht, welche allerdings auch nicht benutzt werden dürfen, da ja Blizzard (gott sei dank) nicht deine Tastatur ansich erkennen kann.

Das ganze auch nochmal hier bei Teamliquid: Bliz warming up the pimp hand?

Zuguterletzt: Nutz keine Makros, denn das ist noobish, sei ein richtiger Gamer 


Gruß Rancor


----------



## Tobs111 (27. November 2011)

die pros utzen doch bei sc2 auch makros warum dann nicht der ortonormal verbracuher auch? oder sind die makros von denen die caster immer bei ihren casts sprechen nicht programiert?


----------



## Kreon (28. November 2011)

Hab ich so direkt noch nicht mitbekommen. Hast du gerade nen Cast als Beispiel hierzu da?
Im Ingame-Chat habe ich jedoch schon öfters die Erwähnung von kompletten Webadressen innerhalb einer Sekunde gesehen. Das müssten dann aber auf jeden Fall Makros sein.


----------



## Lord_Rancor (4. Dezember 2011)

Ich glaube das was du meinst ist das Makromanagement, kurz Makro, weil davon ist tatächlich sehr oft die Rede. Das Makro beschäftigt sich damit, seine Base zu bauen, zu Exen, Einheiten zu produzieren- halt einfach unterm Strich seine Minerals auszugeben. Der Gegensatz dazu is das Mikro(-management), was das Handling der Einheiten im Kampf (Casts wirken, Focusfire, Kiten(vorm Gegner wegrennen) etc.) beschreibt.

Tastaturmakros werden von keinem Pro genutzt, einerseits weil er sich damit wohl disqualifizieren, andererseits der Lächerlichkeit preisgeben würde 

Gruß Rancor


----------

